# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مساعدة :  problem S3 I747M

## anisniso

message code nip de deverrouillage de reseau SIM   aider moi svp   :Frown:

----------


## moh0677

phone locked, need z3x box for unlickink, thanks

----------

